# Keeping hooves down and trimming



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay so I'm getting my goaty area ready and it's a small area so there aren't any natural rocks but I was wondering how much then would have to be walking on rough surfaces to keep the hooves down. I have some concrete steps or pavers or whatever they're called I can put around, and I can also walk and run then up and down the driveway or the road. 
I'm aware that I'll still have to trim sometimes as well, so what should I use? Do you have to buy special hoof trimmers or is there something else that can be used?

Thanks


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I use secateurs from bunnings, the blue handled ones that are always on special for sox or seven bucks.they work well and are cheap ebiugh to simply toss when they get blunt. I do my gurls abiut every 8 weeks.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh okay! That surprises me but makes sense hahah I guess that's sorted then.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I personally use garden shears. I maintain once a month. I also have shingle-sheets atop of the concrete blocks for their climbin mound and atop the wooden "playground" to aid with filing when they play. We don't have naturally rocky soil here either.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Im with MJS...If any of your goat toys, or shelters are at an incline. You can tack down some shingles, or roll roofing.. I do this on a ramp that i built that goes on top of the goats house...and i tell ya IT WORKS GREAT!!! I purchased a new pair of trimmers about 8 weeks ago..and still havent even opened the package they came in! This reminds me that i need to put some on the goats see-saw tommorrow!!! UGHHH!!! lol...


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

We also use the roof shingle material on wooden surfaces and we built a few climbing hills out of concrete blocks. For the pygmy/minis, we need to trim about once every three months. Though we do have a visiting Nubian that needs to be trimmed monthly.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I keep pavers in the pen, mainly because they were already there and I didn't want to move them. But I also have a basketball court on the side yard thats pavement and I walk my show wethers on it to train them. 

I use the orange handle hoof trimmers and have for two years. Still very sharp. They cost about fifteen dollars I think


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

So I guess I'll have to try make some kind of climbing you with a rough surface, hmm


----------

